# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Downtime for planned hardware maintenance - 19 October 2018

## Dave A

I am told maintenance is scheduled on our hosting infrastructure on the 19th October 2018. This will result in intermittent downtime of up to 45 minutes for The Forum SA during this maintenance window.

Date : Friday - 19 October 2018
Time : 21:00pm - 05:00am

My apologies for any inconvenience caused.

----------

AmithS (18-Oct-18), Mike C (18-Oct-18)

----------


## AndyD

The forum was off line this morning when I tried logging in. Not sure how long the downtime was, I didn't try again until this evening.

----------


## Dave A

Yep. After a long run of very little in the way of hosting challenges, hosting also reported an unplanned hardware outage on Wednesday night. The early hours of Thursday morning also had issues according to my own monitoring reports.

It's a planned switch upgrade that's coming a week later than it was needed by the look of things.

----------

